# Modificar pream con control de tonos



## chugus (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola gente, la cosa es asi... arme este pre que esta en la imagen de abajo y anda muy bien.. pero quisiera un poco mas de ganancia para los graves y agudos.. que habria que modificar en el circuito?? cambiar valores de que resistencias? por mas o por menos de la que ya estan?



Dese ya muchas gracias..

Saludos
Leandro


----------



## Fido2310 (Dic 21, 2009)

Chugus ¿ Que tipo de potenciometros tiene? ¿de que valor? tal vez podrias aumentar del valor de los mismos para que la separación entre agudos, medios y graves sea mas notoria! 
Algo sencillo que se me ocurre.


----------



## chugus (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola aca te paso la lista de componentes.. muchas gracias.

R1-2= 47Kohms 
R3-4-5-12-13= 10Kohms 
R11= 22Kohms 
R6-7= 3.3Kohms 
R8-9= 1.8Kohms 
R10= 270ohms 
RV1-2= 100Kohms Lin.
RV3= 470Kohms Lin. 
C2= 33pF 
C9-10= 100nF 
C3= 2.2uF 
C12=47uF 25V
C4= 47nF 
C5-7= 4.7nF 6
C6= 22nF 
C1-11= 10uF 25V 
C8= 1.2nF 63V 
IC1= TL072, NE5532


----------



## obregon (Jul 1, 2010)

chugus dijo:


> Hola gente, la cosa es asi... arme este pre que esta en la imagen de abajo y anda muy bien.. pero quisiera un poco mas de ganancia para los graves y agudos.. que habria que modificar en el circuito?? cambiar valores de que resistencias? por mas o por menos de la que ya estan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola,cambiale los potes por unos mas bajos(50K-25K)y agrandale las resistencias entrantes y salientes.Ej.(R3 Y R4)y sino dobla el circuito(cascada)que seria lo mas razonable hasiendo esto (lo duplicas en DESIBELES)entendes!!!,pero tampoco te sarpes porque van a entrar en juego las frecuencia( SUBSONICAS)y ahi vas a tener que implementar un filtro pasa bajos,yo en tu lugar me conseguiria otro circuito,como por ejemplo el CI TDA 4290 de SIMENS,que yo lo arme es un integradito mono que tiene control de graves agudos volumen y no le podria faltar el "LOUDNEES",esta re piola y suena de p****a madre,maneja todo por corriente continua,tiene en su interior 4 amplificadores lineales uno para cada funcion y lo mas lindo que no te mete ni un ruidito hasta te diria que podes entrar y salir con cables de alambre telefonico,y si queres mas le podes soldar una antena y ni asi te mete ruido auque dicen que no es un pre de estimada alta fidelidad pero que ami me resulto muy bueno,yo le hice un par de reformas,por ej.todos los potes que lleva son de 10K lineales,en el de graves yo se lo cambie por uno de 5K y obtengo casi el doble de graves sin ningun probema y el capasitor(C6)se lo saque,porque en determinadas frecuencias del tipo medias-altas se escucha un rasquido molesto,mira que prove de todo,cambiando el capasitor resistencia y no,seguia el problama,lo saque y se soluciono el inconveniente,el otro problemita que no me gusto es que al levantar el volumen sopla,pero no pude solucionarlo,es un integrado que funciona con fuente simple,si se pudiera alimentar con una fuente partida el problema del soplido quedaria solucionado,pero lamentablemente este funciona con fuente simple.Bueno espero que te sirva y si lo hases comenta como te fue.Saludos LUIS


----------



## franvictorio (Nov 27, 2010)

arme el circuito y le conecto la salida de una mini componente y la salida de este control tiene mucho ruido ya la señal la debilita al maximo no se oye casi nada y no me controla nada tampoco revise laas conexiones y nada  alguna sugerencia ...??? (algunos capacitores lo tuve que contruir con dos en series o en paralelo)...esto afecta?.........ayudenme porque este es mi proyecto final de elecronica 2 :S


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2010)

franvictorio dijo:


> arme el circuito y le conecto la salida de una mini componente y la salida de este control tiene mucho ruido ya la señal la debilita al maximo no se oye casi nada y no me controla nada tampoco revise laas conexiones y nada  alguna sugerencia ...??? (algunos capacitores lo tuve que contruir con dos en series o en paralelo)...esto afecta?.........ayudenme porque este es mi proyecto final de elecronica 2 :S




El circuito que armaste es un preamplificador, osea que va antes del amplificador, no después...


----------



## obregon (Nov 28, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> El circuito que armaste es un preamplificador, osea que va antes del amplificador, no después...



Hola Franvictorio subi el circuito del cual estas hablando porque no se que fue lo que hicistes,si es el circuito de arriba el del dibujo con tres tonos grav.-medios-agudos,el capacitor de entrada esta al revez,la señal de entrada entra por negativo y no por positivo,como esta en el dibujo.Y si no es este el circuito,bueno no se de que capacitor estas hablando,subi el circuito


----------

